# Esos dotes que sí sabes como utilizarlos para cocinar



## johys22

Un cordial saludo a todos. Me gustaría saber si en cualquier caso (que la oración esté en presente, claro) se puede utilizar el auxiliar *do *para enfatizar una oración. Este es el ejemplo:

Those qualities that you *do* know how to use them to cook = Esos dotes que _*sí*_ sabes como utilizarlos para cocinar.

¿Está esto bien escrito?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Circunflejo

Aguarda a que te responda algún nativo, pero yo no veo inconveniente con el uso que has hecho de _do_. Por cierto, dotes, en esa acepción, es femenino.


----------



## Bevj

Tampoco, según el contexto. 
Pero hay otro error en la oración. 
Those qualities that you *do* know how to use them to cook


----------



## johys22

Bevj said:


> Tampoco, según el contexto.
> Pero hay otro error en la oración.
> Those qualities that you *do* know how to use them to cook


Entiendo que el *them *entonces redunda, ¿correcto?



Circunflejo said:


> Aguarda a que te responda algún nativo, pero yo no veo inconveniente con el uso que has hecho de _do_. Por cierto, dotes, en esa acepción, es femenino.


Disculpe, no entendí cómo es *dotes *en femenino.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola. Creo que Circunflejo quería decirte que la palabra "dote" sería "la dote" y no "el dote", quizá porque en España se usa en femenino e, infiero pues, que tú eres de otro país de habla hispana (el diccionario sí dice que el término "dote" es ambiguo, es decir, _el/la_).

Saludos.


----------



## Bevj

johys22 said:


> Entiendo que el *them *entonces redunda, ¿correcto?


No es que redunda, es incorrecto.


----------



## Circunflejo

johys22 said:


> Disculpe, no entendí cómo es *dotes *en femenino.





Rosamariama said:


> Creo que Circunflejo quería decirte que la palabra "dote" sería "la dote" y no "el dote", quizá porque en España se usa en femenino e, infiero pues, que tú eres de otro país de habla hispana (el diccionario sí dice que el término "dote" es ambiguo, es decir, _el/la_)


Con el significado de cualidades, dotes es siempre femenino. Véase la acepción 4 de dote en el DRAE. Por tanto, tendría que decir _es*a*s dotes que... cómo utilizarl*a*s..._


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> Con el significado de cualidades, dotes es siempre femenino. Véase la acepción 4 de dote en el DRAE. Por tanto, tendría que decir _es*a*s dotes que... cómo utilizarl*a*s..._


Hola, Circunflejo. Al ‘primer golpe de clic’ salen numerosos ejemplos, pero no quiero entrar en debate por esto, ¿vale?

*Colegios Jesuitas en México - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
es.wikipedia.org › wiki › Colegios_Jesuitas_en_México
Además de las universidades, la Compañía de Jesús mantiene un número importante de ... Una vez al año los colegios realizan un evento de actividades que involucran _*los dotes*_ artísticos de los alumnos, este evento se llama Interculturales, ...


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Hola, Circunflejo. Al ‘primer golpe de clic’ salen numerosos ejemplos, pero no quiero entrar en debate por esto, ¿vale?


Sí, incluso alguno español, pero ello no es óbice para que sea un uso no reconocido oficialmente y, por tanto, oficialmente erróneo.


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, incluso alguno español, pero ello no es óbice para que sea un uso no reconocido oficialmente y, por tanto, oficialmente erróneo.


Ay, cómo me provocas :

*LA LENGUA DE CERVANTES*
brittlebooks.library.illinois.edu › Books2009-05
El _castellano antiguo_ hasta mediado el siglo xvi poseía todos los ... [...] como tengo _los dotes_ del alma (II, 58, 221).


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Ay, cómo me provocas :
> 
> *LA LENGUA DE CERVANTES*
> brittlebooks.library.illinois.edu › Books2009-05
> El _castellano antiguo_ hasta mediado el siglo xvi poseía todos los ... [...] como tengo _los dotes_ del alma (II, 58, 221).


Estamos en el siglo XXI... Dote con el significado de cualidad es oficialmente femenino desde, al menos, 1925.


----------



## Rosamariama

De verdad... En el español de América se conservan usos que aquí se consideraría propios del castellano antiguo. Simplemente. Si tú lo consideras un error, pues vale, y zanjemos el debate. Yo, no. Opinamos distinto, y no pasa nada. Yo no soy usuaria del término en masculino así que, a quien lo sea, le puede interesar más el tema.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> En el español de América se conservan usos que aquí se consideraría propios del castellano antiguo. Simplemente.


Sí, y este en concreto no figura en el DRAE, ni figura en el DPD, ni figura en el Diccionario de Americanismos —donde el término ni aparece—, pero al final lo he localizado en el 2.8e de la NGLE aunque no especifica en qué zonas geográficas se utiliza en masculino. En fin, la RAE debería reflejar ese uso en su diccionario o, al menos, en el DPD ya que tiene constancia de él y no lo censura, pero lo tiene, digamos, un tanto escondido (quizá porque considere que su frecuencia de uso es demasiado baja).


----------



## lagartija68

johys22 said:


> Entiendo que el *them *entonces redunda, ¿correcto?


Y yo diría que en la versión castellana de la frase también: "dotes que sí sabes como utilizarlas para cocinar".


----------



## gengo

lagartija68 said:


> Y yo diría que en la versión castellana de la frase también: "dotes que sí sabes como utilizarlas para cocinar".



That's what I was thinking, too, but at any rate, it should be "c*ó*mo," shouldn't it?

Also, if I had written this sentence myself, I would have omitted cómo altogether:  dotes que sí sabes utilizar para cocinar.  Is that not correct?


----------



## Rosamariama

lagartija68 said:


> "dotes que sí sabes como utilizarlas para cocinar".





gengo said:


> That's what I was thinking, too, but at any rate, it should be "c*ó*mo," shouldn't it?
> 
> Also, if I had written this sentence myself, I would have omitted cómo altogether: dotes que sí sabes utilizar para cocinar. Is that not correct?


Hola, gengo. Sí, _cómo_.

Cuando el complemento directo va antepuesto al nombre *verbo*, es el único caso donde la repetición del mismo mediante el pronombre se considera adecuada. En ejemplos como:

- _A tu hermana la vi ayer por la tarde_.

sería incluso obligatorio. En cuanto al uso de _utilizarlos_ en este ejemplo de @johys22, creo que sí se podría prescindir del pronombre (por ser enclítico del infinitivo). No obstante, con él, a mí me suena que es un uso _más culto_.

Veo que johys "es nueva" y que, siendo tan joven (si se me permite la observación, por la foto), redacta de maravilla, haciendo una pregunta en inglés, para mí, de "alto nivel", ¡y que se entra a corregirla en la que declara ser su propia lengua! Espero que no la asusten...


----------



## gengo

Rosamariama said:


> Veo que johys "es nueva" y que, siendo tan joven (si se me permite la observación, por la foto), redacta de maravilla, haciendo una pregunta en inglés, para mí, de "alto nivel", ¡y que se entra a corregirla en la que declara ser su propia lengua! Espero que no la asusten...



Good point.  Johys, we are a friendly bunch, and are always willing to help, but we also like to argue about grammar.  Don't take offense!


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> _A tu hermana la vi ayer por la tarde_.


Este ejemplo es un poco distinto que el otro porque en "dotes que sí sabes como utilizar(las)" se trata de un pronombre dentro de una proposición relativa.
¿"En esa biblioteca hay muchos libros que no leí" o "En esa biblioteca hay muchos libros que no los leí"?
¿" Hay trabajo que no sé cómo hacerlo" o "Hay trabajo que no sé cómo hacerlo"?
Prefiero, en ambos casos, la primera opción.


----------



## Rosamariama

gengo said:


> Good point. Johys, we are a friendly bunch, and are always willing to help, but we also like to argue about grammar. Don't take offense!


Better point.   (quiero decir, buena aclaración).



lagartija68 said:


> Este ejemplo es un poco distinto que el otro porque en "dotes que sí sabes c*ó*mo utilizar(las)" se trata de un pronombre dentro de una proposición relativa.


Lo que es distinto es el uso de _hay _(_haber _como verbo defectivo, impersonal). Con todos los demás verbos, con sujeto de persona o de cosa, sí es una norma prescrita.

- La compra ya *la *he hecho. Solo me falta acabar un par de cosillas sin importancia.


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> Con todos los demás verbos, con sujeto de persona o de cosa, sí es una norma prescrita.


Me parece que el pronombre esté dentro de un proposicion relativa no es un tema menor.
No  dirías: "las dotes que las utilizo", dirías "las dotes que utilizo". El objeto directo de la relativa es "que".
Del mismo modo, en lugar de "las dotes que sé c*ó*mo utilizarlas",  basta con decir "las dotes que sé c*ó*mo utilizar" . Incluso en este caso el objeto directo está en una subordinada dentro de otra.




Rosamariama said:


> sí es una norma prescrita.



No en este caso:

Se da la duplicación en las construcciones dislocadas. Estas construcciones son de tópico inicial, es decir, el grupo preposicional aporta en ellas información temática antepuesta al verbo: _El periódico lo compra mi hijo; A Laura le robaron el bolso. _Estas secuencias se forman igualmente con duplicación pronominal. Se diferencian de las demás construcciones de doblado en que no presentan los dos segmentos en la misma oración, ya que los tópicos iniciales ocupan una posición extraoracional. Repárese en que _ella _y _la _no comparten oración en _Y a ella ¿quién la controla? _*Los pronombres relativos no dan lugar a estructuras de duplicación: Leyes que es importante respetar.* https://dl1.cuni.cz/pluginfile.php/632664/mod_resource/content/1/Lectura-reduplicacion 1.pdf NGLE. manual 16.6.2a​


----------



## Rosamariama

lagartija68 said:


> "las dotes que las utilizo", dirías "las dotes que utilizo".


No, claro, yo no lo diría. Y doy por hecho que tampoco ninguno de los participantes que en este hilo estamos hablando sobre este tema (siquiera me suena como un error típico de los extranjeros).


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> No, claro, yo no lo diría. Y doy por hecho que tampoco ninguno de los participantes que en este hilo estamos hablando sobre este tema (siquiera me suena como un error típico de los extranjeros).


Disculpas, agregué luego el párrafo de la gramática de la RAE que explica que no corre la norma en el caso de pronombres relativos.


----------



## Rosamariama

Me interesa, ¿me seleccionas el párrafo, por fa?


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> Me interesa, ¿me seleccionas el párrafo, por fa?


https://dl1.cuni.cz/pluginfile.php/632664/mod_resource/content/1/Lectura-reduplicacion 1.pdf NGLE. manual 16.6.2a
Igual lo copié más arriba.


----------



## Rosamariama

Perdón, ya me lo dabas. Es esto, ¿no?:
16.6.2a Se da la duplicación en las construcciones dislocadas. Estas construcciones son de tópico inicial, es decir, el grupo preposicional aporta en ellas información temática antepuesta al verbo (§ 40.2.3): El periódico lo compra mi hijo; A Laura le robaron el bolso. Estas secuencias se forman igualmente con duplicación pronominal. Se diferencian de las demás construcciones de doblado en que no presentan los dos segmentos en la misma oración, ya que los tópicos iniciales ocupan una posición extraoracional. Repárese en que ella y la no comparten oración en Y a ella ¿quién la controla? Los pronombres relativos no dan lugar a estructuras de duplicación: Leyes que es importante respetar (sobre las variantes con pronombre, como leyes que es importante *respetarlas, llamadas reasuntivas, véase el § 44.5.1).

Yo hablo de la reduplicación del complemento directo (lo subrayado). De nuevo, yo no diría "es importante *respetarlas", de nuevo, en una oración impersonal. Aunque sea recurrente, es cierto que, llegados a este punto, creo que sí se demandaría contexto.


(Disculpas por las correcciones, 2, de este mismo mensaje).


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> *respetarlas", de nuevo, en una oración impersonal.


Es un ejemplo, lo que importa aquí no es que sea impersonal.

"Leyes que nadie respeta" podría ser otro ejemplo, que es el mismo caso que "dotes que las utlizas", "dotes que sabes utilizarlas" y  "dotes que sí sabes c_ó_mo utilizarlas".


----------



## johys22

Rosamariama said:


> Hola, gengo. Sí, _cómo_.
> 
> Cuando el complemento directo va antepuesto al nombre *verbo*, es el único caso donde la repetición del mismo mediante el pronombre se considera adecuada. En ejemplos como:
> 
> - _A tu hermana la vi ayer por la tarde_.
> 
> sería incluso obligatorio. En cuanto al uso de _utilizarlos_ en este ejemplo de @johys22, creo que sí se podría prescindir del pronombre (por ser enclítico del infinitivo). No obstante, con él, a mí me suena que es un uso _más culto_.
> 
> Veo que johys "es nueva" y que, siendo tan joven (si se me permite la observación, por la foto), redacta de maravilla, haciendo una pregunta en inglés, para mí, de "alto nivel", ¡y que se entra a corregirla en la que declara ser su propia lengua! Espero que no la asusten...




Gracias, @Rosamariama. He tratado a través del tiempo de mejorar mi redacción en ambos idiomas, ya que me gusta mucho este tema.  Hace poco ingresé a los foros pero conozco el diccionario de WordReference desde hace diez años (mi foto es un poco antigua también). Aprecio mucho sus debates.



gengo said:


> Good point.  Johys, we are a friendly bunch, and are always willing to help, but we also like to argue about grammar.  Don't take offense!


Nevermind

Disculpen, ¿entonces cuál sería la traducción correcta final?

Nuevamente, agradezco mucho sus aportes.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, Johys. Si dices en castellano, yo la dejaría como la tienes, con tilde en "cómo", pero quizá las apreciaciones de los compañeros puedan serte de interés y, como siempre decimos, el contexto ayuda mucho a tomar la 'decisión final'.  
Solo por curiosidad. Yo quizá habría traducido, por inercia, "las habilidades", solo porque aquí _dotes _es un término más culto o formal (aunque bien es cierto que es frecuente hablar de "dotes culinarias"). ¿Es "dotes" quizá un término coloquial en tu zona?

Yo también soy mayor que en la foto .


----------



## Circunflejo

johys22 said:


> Disculpen, ¿entonces cuál sería la traducción correcta final?


Aún no tengo claro si quieres traducir del inglés al castellano o viceversa...


----------



## johys22

Circunflejo said:


> Aún no tengo claro si quieres traducir del inglés al castellano o viceversa...


Del castellano al inglés.



Rosamariama said:


> Hola, Johys. Si dices en castellano, yo la dejaría como la tienes, con tilde en "cómo", pero quizá las apreciaciones de los compañeros puedan serte de interés y, como siempre decimos, el contexto ayuda mucho a tomar la 'decisión final'.
> Solo por curiosidad. Yo quizá habría traducido, por inercia, "las habilidades", solo porque aquí _dotes _es un término más culto o formal (aunque bien es cierto que es frecuente hablar de "dotes culinarias"). ¿Es "dotes" quizá un término coloquial en tu zona?
> 
> Yo también soy mayor que en la foto .


¿Existe alguna palabra inglés para decir exactamente "dotes"?



johys22 said:


> ¿Existe alguna palabra inglés para decir exactamente "dotes"?


Porque sé que "qualities" es "cualidades", pero investigué y no encontré la traducción fiel de la palabra "dotes" al inglés.


----------



## Rosamariama

johys22 said:


> ¿Existe alguna palabra *en *inglés para decir exactamente "dotes"?



Disculpa, Johys, pero de inglés, yo, nada. Como te decía, "dotes" o "habilidades" en castellano. (Te pongo *en *en tu texto para prevenir males mayores... ).


----------



## gengo

johys22 said:


> Del castellano al inglés.



Ah, I didn't understand that, either.  We were confused because the forum rules require the thread title to be the source language, and you instead used your English translation.

In that case:
Those skills that you do know how to use for cooking.
Or, more naturally:
Those skills that you can put to use in cooking.

That's how I'd say it.  I don't think "qualities" fits in this context.


----------



## lagartija68

¿Se podría usar _gifts_? Es la palabra que etimológicamente más se le acerca (como pasa con _dones_)


----------



## johys22

Rosamariama said:


> Disculpa, Johys, pero de inglés, yo, nada. Como te decía, "dotes" o "habilidades" en castellano. (Te pongo *en *en tu texto para prevenir males mayores... ).


Comprendo . Y no había notado el *"en"*. Debe ser que lo borré accidentalmente. Gracias.


----------



## Rosamariama




----------



## johys22

gengo said:


> Ah, I didn't understand that, either.  We were confused because the forum rules require the thread title to be the source language, and you instead used your English translation.
> 
> In that case:
> Those skills that you do know how to use for cooking.
> Or, more naturally:
> Those skills that you can put to use in cooking.
> 
> That's how I'd say it.  I don't think "qualities" fits in this context.


Ok. That means I can use "do" to emphasize the sentence, right?


----------



## johys22

lagartija68 said:


> ¿Se podría usar _gifts_? Es la palabra que etimológicamente más se le acerca (como pasa con _dones_)


También creo que podría ser "gift". Sé que "gifted" es bendecido (en el sentido de tener un don como dices anteriormente), así que podría tomarse como sinónimo, creo. Leeré con mayor detenimiento el texto que intento traducir y veré cuál de estas dos encaja mejor.


----------



## gengo

johys22 said:


> Ok. That means I can use "do" to emphasize the sentence, right?



Así es.



johys22 said:


> También creo que podría ser "gift".



No creo que "gifts" encaje bien en este contexto.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

johys22 said:


> ¿entonces cuál sería la traducción correcta final?


Castellano: 
_Esas dotes, que sí sabes utilizar para cocinar ..._

Inglés: 
_Those talents, which you know indeed how to use for cooking ..._


----------



## johys22

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------

